# attitude gauche



## Adilfer

Pourrait on aussi m'aider à traduire cette phrase. 

Avoir une attitude gauche envers quelqu'un...

Merci.


----------



## doutes

quizá "mala disposición para con alguien".
aunque gauche es torpe, literalmente. puedes poner un poco más de contexto?


----------



## Adilfer

Este es el contexto... 

Les caractéristiques d’un acheteur à l’esprit rationnel sont les suivantes : 
-   Une attitude gauche face aux vendeurs qui essaient de le persuader d’acheter un produit


----------



## doutes

se me ocurre "actitud reacia". más libremente: "ofrecer una imagen reacia a los vendedores". vamos, hacer ver que no es fácil de convencer.


----------



## Adilfer

se puede decir reticente? ya que reacia quiere decir muestra resistencia a hacer algo???


----------



## doutes

las dos son actitudes de poca o ninguna voluntad de hacer algo. quizá reacia suene un poco más fuerte que reticente. la verdad, me suena bastante bien en este contexto lo de reticente.
si alguien tiene alguna otra opinión...


----------



## Adilfer

si tambien pienso que lo de reacia suena poco fuerte. 

merci, je crois que je vais utiliser "reticente"


----------



## GURB

Hola
gauche=qui manque d'aisance/ qui est malhabile
torpe=falto de habilidad o destreza
Entonces, sin problemas: *actitud torpe*
_ reacio/reticente_ no tienen en absoluto el mismo sentido= reservado/receloso/desconfiado


----------



## doutes

gurb, es mi intuicion, pero no me parece que sea eso. 
se trata de que el comprador no quiere dar una imagen de que es fácil de convencer. si aparenta ser torpe o poco hábil, el vendedor no bajará el precio. digo yo.


----------



## Adilfer

pienso que Doutes tiene razon. es mas que el cliente se hace listo (reticente) para que el vendedor le haga una mejor oferta.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Sinónimos de *gauche* en Mediadico:
*gauche*
embarrassé, timide, emprunté, empoté, maladroit, malhabile, lourdaud, balourd, godiche [fam], gourde [fam], pataud, nigaud.

Estoy con Gurb.


----------



## doutes

es cierto que es "torpe", no hay discusión en cuanto a la traducción literal, pero dudo que el autor quiera decir eso en el fondo. No me parece muy lógico.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿recatada, insegura, indecisa, incompetente, vacilante, sin aplomo.. ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Suma y sigue:

Acomplejado, retraído..


----------



## Paquita

doutes said:


> es cierto que es "torpe", no hay discusión en cuanto a la traducción literal, pero dudo que el autor quiera decir eso en el fondo. No me parece muy lógico.


 
A mí al contrario, me parece muy lógico...
El vendedor espera consentimiento de parte del cliente que en principio ha venido a comprar.

Si el cliente no está convencido de la calidad o la utilidad del producto, el vendedor procura encontrar argumentos para convencerlo. Y en principio, llega a su fin si consigue que el cliente emprenda un debate con él, porque bien se sabe la argumentación contraria. Un buen vendedor sabe qué decir frente a la reticencia.

La mejor actitud de "defensa" del cliente es la torpeza fingida contra la que se rompen los argumentos, la imposibilidad para el vendedor de obtener respuesta...ya que no encuentra oposición de verdad.

Coincido con Gurb = torpe se debe mantener.

Además el autor no usa ninguno de los otros adjetivos propuestos. ¿Para qué traicionarlo?


----------



## doutes

adilfer es el que lleva toda la mañana con ese libro/folleto/etc. entre las manos.
lo más lógico es que él tenga en cuenta todo ese contexto y tome la decisión pertinente.
y a ver si dejamos la guerra personal, que se empieza a ver mucho el plumero...
(juas, a que esto también me lo borráis)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Paquita explica muy claramente lo que es *la actitud torpe* de un cliente.
No es cuestión en este foro de guerra personal sino tan sólo,  respetando todas las opiniones, justificar su propia propuesta, lo que hace Paquita. Si el autor ha escrito "attitude gauche", sus razones tendrá, no tenemos derecho a transformar esta expresión en "attitude réticente", o lo que sea, por que así nos parece mejor etc..., sería traicionarlo y faltarle de respeto. Como decía uno de mis maestros; "il faut toujours aller *humblement *au texte et ne pas le ramener à soi parce que ça nous arrange" (Paul Mérimée QEPD).
Un saludo


----------



## Vialys

Coincido en un todo con Paquita y Gurb, aunque llego tarde a la discusion!


----------



## rolandbascou

Le texte français est douteux : gauche signifie forcément una maladresse quelconque, physique ou psychologique, ce qui ne peut être le cas ici.
Il faut  parler d´une attitude réticente par exemple.


----------



## GURB

Roland, as-tu lu, au moins, le post de Paquita. Elle explique  ce qu'est avoir "une attitude gauche" face à un vendeur. Son explication est suffisamment claire pour qu'il soit utile de revenir sur le bien-fondé de cette expression. Acceptons-la humblement, sans remettre en cause ce qu'écrit l'auteur.
Attitude réticente est une extrapolation gratuite.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En la exposición de *Paquita *hay algunas verdades que no contradiré. Más bien al contrario, intentaré ilustrarlas con mi experiencia en el mundo tan complejo y sutil de la mercadotecnia, aunque no comparto del todo sus conclusiones.

Hoy en día, es tal la oferta del mercado que quién necesita comprar algo, ya sale de casa abrumado. Antes de una adquisición, compra de un traje, de una lavadora, de un coche, de una vivienda o de sistema de automatización industrial para la fábrica para la que trabaja (que es lo que conozco bien), el principal sentimiento que embarga al comprador es el miedo. Miedo a que le engañen, miedo a equivocarse y miedo a padecer posteriormente las consecuencias de una decisión errónea. El miedo es inversamente proporcional al presupuesto disponible y directamente proporcional a la responsabilidad en la toma de la decisión. Los vendedores experimentados, o sencillamente bien informados, conocen muy bien ese miedo del comprador y por eso, uno de sus objetivos es tranquilizarlo arropándole con argumentos que va soltando imperceptiblemente y que el comprador, deseoso de conocerlos, hace suyos para convencerse de que está bien encaminado. 

De ahí el poco éxito de los vendedores-espectáculo, con demasiada labia y que se regodean abrumando al cliente con un sinfín de argumentos mientras creen que son los mejores en el ejercicio de su profesión. Ante estos vendedores, el cliente se retrae protegiéndose con una actitud reticente, sí, sí, reticente, incluso hosca y huraña. Lo único que en este caso quiere el comprador-víctima es que la escena se acabe pronto y poder salir huyendo. 

Esto es lo que le confiere esa aparente actitud *gauche *que, en realidad, es *reticencia* encubierta de *torpeza*.


----------



## Paquita

Totalmente de acuerdo... Pero no negarás que si la reticencia profunda del cliente se oculta bajo cierta torpeza, lo que *ve* un observador es ésta y no aquélla...Bien dices "en realidad", pero es interpretación ...(o traducción si prefieres...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, *Paquita*. Veo que no lo dejé suficientemente claro: la traducción de *gauche*, en este caso, es *torpe*.


----------



## rolandbascou

GURB said:


> Roland, as-tu lu, au moins, le post de Paquita. Elle explique ce qu'est avoir "une attitude gauche" face à un vendeur. Son explication est suffisamment claire pour qu'il soit utile de revenir sur le bien-fondé de cette expression. Acceptons-la humblement, sans remettre en cause ce qu'écrit l'auteur.
> Attitude réticente est une extrapolation gratuite.
> Bonne soirée


Je maintiens que le texte français est incorrect.
Il y a 75 ans que je parle français, je suis licencié en lettres
et crois savoir ce que je dis. L´explication de Paquita part d´une 
prémisse fausse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





rolandbascou said:


> Je maintiens que le texte français est incorrect.
> Il y a 75 ans que je parle français, je suis licencié en lettres
> et crois savoir ce que je dis. L´explication de Paquita part d´une
> prémisse fausse.


Nous ne ne parlons pas ici de la correction ou non du texte. 
Si l'auteur a jugé bon d'utiliser gauche le traducteur n'a pas pour mission de "corriger" l'auteur même si cela nous paraît absurde.

Cette conversation aurait sa place dans le forum Seulement français... mais pas ici .
- gauche = torpe.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Adilfer

Bonjour All,

je vous remercie pour votre aide, j'apprend beaucoup grace à vous.

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous,


----------

